# water separator install



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Should the primer bulb be installed on the incoming side of separator or outgoing side ?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Mine is outgoing (between the water seperator and the motor)


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Mine is outgoing (between the water seperator and the motor)


x2


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

